# All new RailBoss 4



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I am pleased to announce the all new RailBoss 4. Three years in the making, this system is based on an industrial 2.4GHZ radio system with range as good or better than the Spektrum radios used with the Hobby RailBoss Plus system. It features a 6-button contoured transmitter that is the perfect size for the palm of your hand or stuffing in a pocket. The ESC and Receiver are integrated into one board about the size of the present RailBoss Plus boards. All of the traditional RailBoss Plus functions are there; automated station stops, low battery warning system, and of course excellent speed control.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks very, very interesting, Del... The technology advances today are unbelievable... 


Extremely well documented, very nicely put together and quite reasonable. 

Hope it's a barn burner....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool Del... I had trouble understanding one feature: 

Programmable track activated whistle (Take charge of your sound system) 

Does this mean that you can do something more than just blow the whistle from a magnet and sensor? 

By the way, is this Zigbee? 

Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 07 May 2013 01:39 PM 
Cool Del... I had trouble understanding one feature: 

Programmable track activated whistle (Take charge of your sound system) 

Does this mean that you can do something more than just blow the whistle from a magnet and sensor? 

By the way, is this Zigbee? 

Greg 
Programmable track whistle has always been a favorite feature on my layout. The whistle reed switch connects to the RailBoss instead of the sound card. So now, the RailBoss can control how often the whistle actually sounds when crossing the magnet. It is user programmable to operate anywhere from 0 to 100 % of the time. So when programmed for 50%, it will sound only 50% of the time it crosses a magnet, on a statistical basis. It's random, so it's unpredictable. This eliminates the annoyance of hearing a whistle/horn blow every time it crosses the bridge, lap after lap for 8 hours during an open house (or any other time). You can also enable/disable the track whistle from the transmitter (on for 50%, off for 0%). And of course you can always trigger the whistle manually from the Tx with the push of a button.

The same type of logic and program-ability is applied to automated station stops .... the kid's never know when it is going to stop. 

These same features are also available on the Hobby RailBoss and the Pocket RailBoss. 

Not Zigbee. Much better.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting statement about zigbee (not that I don't agree!) 

What are your reasons to prefer your method over zigbee? 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 07 May 2013 09:15 AM 
I am pleased to announce the all new RailBoss 4. Three years in the making, this system is based on an industrial 2.4GHZ radio system with range as good or better than the Spektrum radios used with the Hobby RailBoss Plus system. It features a 6-button contoured transmitter that is the perfect size for the palm of your hand or stuffing in a pocket. The ESC and Receiver are integrated into one board about the size of the present RailBoss Plus boards. All of the traditional RailBoss Plus functions are there; automated station stops, low battery warning system, and of course excellent speed control.























Very well done.

To bad there is no one making any thing like that for us old track power guys that has to many Eng's to change over to DCC or Batt. power now. 
Most of us are still stuck with old tech stuff from Aristo on 27 GHZ..

Anyway as said before nice work and well done.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Jul 2013 09:40 PM 
Dell:

Interesting statement about zigbee (not that I don't agree!) 

What are your reasons to prefer your method over zigbee? 

Greg 

Noel: get the new revolution trackside unit, 15 amp, hook to the rails... cheap and easy to use.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Jul 2013 09:40 PM 
Interesting statement about zigbee (not that I don't agree!) 

What are your reasons to prefer your method over zigbee? 

Greg 
Built-in easy to use mesh network communications for one, which allow simple communication from loco to loco, or loco to transmitter, etc. This allowed development of the new "Multi-Train" feature, which allows two or more battery powered trains to run on the same loop, making random station stops, and still maintaining separation between trains.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice, I get the "easy to use".... I always thought that some current applications of zigbee in our hobby were a bad choice. One manufacturer uses non of the networking capability, just one to one, making zigbee overkill in their applicaation. 

In yours, especially with your new product with the "avoidance" capability, I can see your priorities. 

I do a fair amount of communications that need to be resilient to failures and mesh is the way to go. 

Thanks, Greg


----------

